# When is it too late to pull eggs?



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

I did a quick search and couldn't find anything specific, so I thought I'd ask: When is it too late to pull eggs? The reason I ask is that my retics recently laid a clutch of three eggs and I left them in the tank just to make sure the male had all the time he needed to fertilize them. Upon checking them today, they all look like they're developing, and are even beginning to look like little tadpoles. The eggs are laid in a film canister. I'd like for the retics to continue to lay, is it too late for me to pull them? 

Also, if it's not too late, is there a best method for egg removal from a film canister? Should I leave them in the film canister and just move them to where I keep my other eggs (those that I have removed and put in petri dishes)? Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

You can pull the eggs at any point really. I dont see how you can harm anything by waiting for an extended period of time and then pulling eggs. I like to leave eggs in the viv until I see growing tadpoles before I pull any. Go ahead and pull them, you should be fine. 

As for removing them from the petri dish, I've found that the slurpee straws found at gas stations work especially well. They're almost like little egg scoopers and you'd be surprised at their effectiveness. Best part is that they're free! 

Scoop the eggs out, put them in a petri dish, spritz with methylene blue and post pictures for everyone to see! Good luck with them! 

-Matt


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

...Or just leave them in the laying receptacle and place the whole shebang in a enclosed tuperware.
I usually have better results the less I handle the eggs.
As with anything "your milage may vary".


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

Please be sure to keep moist and allow for some air exchange. Usually the problems come from pulling eggs too soon.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I like to pull my eggs 7-10 days after they were laid. This gives the tads ample time to form. I use a wet q-tip to remove them...the cotton allows the egg goo to adhere and the moisture allows easier removal from the q-tip. Simply place the q-tip at the egde of the base of the egg and while rotating scoop the egg off whatever they laid them on. This method has worked very well for me and I have tried NUMEROUS other methods.

If all else fails a clean finger tip is pretty effective as well. You would be surprised how tough those eggs are.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I usually leave my Ranitomeya eggs in the enclosure until they are at 13-15 days- right before they hatch. I've never had any trouble with eggs I've left that long other than a dad finding one that's hatched before I do and transporting (which really isn't a bad thing after all is it?)

The only tank I pull from happens to be one of my retic tanks that is loaded with snails. In that tank, i push a film canister cut in half into a whole one. Then I just pull out the insert and put into a ventilated gladware container with a bit of water on the bottom.

Side note: what neighborhood do you live in?


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

It's too late when they are riding on the parents back... otherwise pull them when you want.


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpful advice everyone!



Aurotaenia said:


> Side note: what neighborhood do you live in?


I actually live out in the suburbs right now (Wheaton, specifically), however I work Downtown (on the corner of Michigan and Lake). I used to live in the South Loop (16th and Michigan). How about yourself?


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

So, I waited a few more days, and then this evening (in fact, a few minutes ago) I decided to pull the retic eggs. After a harrowing experience using the slurpee straw method, I was finally able to remove the eggs. To my surprise, one of the tads was hatched (or at least not in its egg any more). I'm not sure if this was part of the transfer process or what but it is now hatched. I've attached a picture so you can see, hopefully it will all work out. Unfortunately, my photography skills are sub par, so everything is fuzzy and blurry, but basically there are two well-developed eggs on the left, and one tad in a bit of water on the right. 










Thanks for all the help thus far!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Everything looks great to me. Throw that tad in some water, be ready for the others to hatch, and everything will be peachy keen. 

-Matt


----------

